# Visual Aids for Stores



## MrsSilvertip (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi All,
New here and looking for ideas. We are moving into a retail setting and I need to have some visual displays of all the designs we have for sale. Of course, I can line every last inch of space on the walls like most transfer tshirt stores do but I really don't want to do that as my space has a very low ceiling and I think it will look tacky. I will have a lot of floor space and a counter that will be about 15 ft. long. I want to do up a couple of books or something but just have not come up with a great way to do this...if anyone has done anything fun with their stores I would be grateful for your thoughts!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i dont have a 'store', but i have done markets

anywhere you can throw up a couple of racks where customers can rifle through unmolested, do it

put a small sign board on top with your colorful logo and a one line tagline or a pitch/hook
to attract the eye (kiss, legible text, bold colors)

the further from the heart of the store, the better
outside on nice days, if you are in a safe spot

lots of people are shy/reserved/introverts
(like a 'friend', as soon as people approach/start talking they panic and look for an exit strategy)


----------



## MrsSilvertip (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi! 
Yesss! Thank you that is what I am thinking too. I will have a fairly large area so I am going to put a few different places for the display books. My question specifically is what have people done to make the actual display books? I don't really want to do just big binders unless I can figure out a way to make them look classy. They will have to hold 200 or so designs so I want them to be easy and fun to navigate. If anyone has any pictures of things they have done that would be awesome! I have been looking thru pinterest but haven't found anything really clever. Thank you all for sharing! It is a daunting task opening the new space and after several attempts of looking around I decided to come here for expert opinions! Enjoy your day!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ive seen tablets that are cheap-cheap
how about embed them in the table-top and let people simply swipe through your designs

several 'stations' that each has all of your designs, but each one defaults to a different category to start with

i was also thinking last night about a lazy-susan type display
5-7 sides with a folded tee in a square behind glass/plexiglass going up each side, abut 6' tall
kids designs low with adults higher


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

Hit up some retail stores that are closing for good deals on clothing racks.


----------



## MrsSilvertip (Sep 13, 2014)

That is a great idea! Keep them coming!


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

Perhaps something in Vales' T-Shirt Store video might spark an idea. They have a lot going on in their store. I have no affiliation with them, I just liked a couple of layouts in their store.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMfsG88wGEE

Tomas


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you thought about printing a design on pellon or some other fabric and then framing it? Placing these on the walls allows more than one person at a time to look through the designs. Using that technique, along with a binder or two would allow you to display many designs. I would also suggest displaying only the top 10 or 12 designs in a category. Makes it easier for the customer to decide.
Have you figured a way to store the transfers? If not, xray envelopes are very useful. You would number each design on display, enter that number on the envelope along with the description, supplier number, and an instruction code. File the envelopes chronologically in a file cabinet or boxes.


----------



## missdg (Jan 3, 2018)

I recently redesigned our show room to make the most of the space and we put 8 foot slatwalls up on all 4 walls and have loads of items hung up on the walls and ceilings. A few racks of clearance items on the floor and a big rack of flyers and quotes for easy access.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

into the T said:


> ive seen tablets that are cheap-cheap
> how about embed them in the table-top and let people simply swipe through your designs
> 
> several 'stations' that each has all of your designs, but each one defaults to a different category to start with
> ...


Ahaa! thats got me thinking too! I've got and old first gen ipad,,, I could mount it outside our shop, secure place, and let 'em scroll through designs and info!!! Hmmm,, how do i lock it so's it stays on that file and they can't screw with it ???
missdg,, My first thoughts were having one of the displays they have in poster shops, an A3+ frame double sided that hangs with a bunch of others on a rotating pole,, if you know what I mean.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Display them like an old skool record store. Print onto a pellon or a t-shirt and package into a 12 x 12" sleeve and put into a rack for the customers to flick through.

You used to be able to buy the 12 x12 poly bag and card inner in the UK. Don't know if you still can.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Dekzion,
i would look into some sort of 'parental access' in your settings and see if you can only allow the one program

(i've never owned a tablet or an ipad, so i'm just spit-balling)

edit: i found something called 'guided access' for apple, but it started in ios6

my other thought was a lock 
if anyone tried to get out of the program and after 3 attempts, or 30 secs,
it reverts back to the program


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

So I was looking at the ipad and if you are in a photo folder you can't get out of it without pressing the 'return' button which is off the screen and actually a physical button, The ipad has a black border around the screen and the button is in this area, so I'll build a frame like a picture frame which I can hinge and have a lock above it which will secure the ipad and cover the button! Cracked it!
So plugging it in and not letting it sleep and just having the display file open, possibly with videos etc too. that'll work.
Glad I kept it now.
Thanks for the inspiration Edward.


----------



## MrsSilvertip (Sep 13, 2014)

Great Idea


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Just found out you can transfer photo's etc to a 5.1 OS iPad using an app called 'flick'. works across all platforms. brilliant as you dont need that stupid itunes.
Getting closer!


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

It's good things, but if u want to do it in better way then take help of a retail visual designer


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Pick up a couple of low end or refurb tablets. On the iPad you can lock the screen to display only mode and load a slide show of your work. 
Go to a place like diplays to go and buy a desk or floor mount for the tablets and set them up in your showroom. 
We use to print a sample of every order and hang it on the wall, what a nightmare to dust and clean. Now we take picture and change the slideshow every 3 or 4 months. BTW, I’ve read you can do the same with a Roku tv and control it with a phone app.


----------

